# How will Grantham do at Louisville.



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

Putting the talk that CTG & Petrino are having issues, how do yall think his defense will do up there.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

My guess is he will do ok on 1st and 2nd down and SUCK the rest of the time, and there wont be any adjustments during the game


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

We'll find out in about an hour and a half. I'm curious to see how fast the Miami WR's are this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2014)

Considering him and Petrino have already butt heads, I don't think he's going to be around there too long. I say his defense will struggle to the point of him eventually being fired. Plus, I think he had rather be coaching in the NFL.

Grantham never looked excited about being at Georgia, or maybe he just felt a tremendous amount of pressure being at UGA. All I know is I am glad he's at Louisville!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Considering him and Petrino have already butt heads, I don't think he's going to be around there too long. I say his defense will struggle to the point of him eventually being fired. Plus, I think he had rather be coaching in the NFL.
> 
> Grantham never looked excited about being at Georgia, or maybe he just felt a tremendous amount of pressure being at UGA. All I know is I am glad he's at Louisville!



I just hope Miami pulls it out for my pick'ems. 8-2 is a lot better start than 7-3.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2014)

Confusion on 3rd and 18.  I hope he and the king of class have a long night


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I just hope Miami pulls it out for my pick'ems. 8-2 is a lot better start than 7-3.



I'm no Miami fan, but considering those 2 idjits coaching at Louisville, I hope the canes win tonight! And since you picked them, too. 

I went 19-1 in the pick 'em contest I am in. Not a bad start at all.  I picked Northwestern to beat California and that was the only game I lost.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's one for tj go canes


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Considering him and Petrino have already butt heads, I don't think he's going to be around there too long. I say his defense will struggle to the point of him eventually being fired. Plus, I think he had rather be coaching in the NFL.
> 
> Grantham never looked excited about being at Georgia, or maybe he just felt a tremendous amount of pressure being at UGA. All I know is I am glad he's at Louisville!



One million dollars a year for 5 years guaranteed contract.  He will be there.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope Duke Johnson is back to form , next to Gurley he is my favorite back to watch.


----------



## srb (Sep 1, 2014)

About to start ,We will see....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, that doesn't look promising. Louisville made that TD drive look way too easy.


----------



## tcward (Sep 1, 2014)

Miami looks slow on defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

Wide open in the EZ vintage grantham...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wide open in the EZ vintage grantham...



Old habits die hard. He was ready for the fade route.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

That looked familiar.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

Whoever is running the cameras should be horse whipped


T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

I've seem middle school teams better than this


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That looked familiar.



What? Confused defense bailed out by a terrible backwards pass?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

The Louisville D got the ball back and the D wasnt even lined up,, I remember seeing that a lot but we never got the ball back....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Old habits die hard. He was ready for the fade route.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

These are the ACC teams. This is a good example of why FSU is undefeated


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Miami is their own worse enemy. Fielding a punt on the 2 yard line was a bonehead move.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep that young blonde reporterette away from petrino


T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Miami is their own worse enemy. Fielding a punt on the 2 yard line was a bonehead move.



"I GOT IT I GOT IT". 



T


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 1, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Here's one for tj go canes



Where is TJ.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 1, 2014)

2nd and Grantham and no one was within 10 yards of that receiver #4.  Classic.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

tjchurch said:


> Where is TJ.



Probably at the game taking pics


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> 2nd and Grantham and no one was within 10 yards of that receiver #4.  Classic.



I hope Miami scores 100


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> 2nd and Grantham and no one was within 10 yards of that receiver #4.  Classic.



Thinking the same thing, got the chills from the flashbacks


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I hope Miami scores 100



They may have to.


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I hope Miami scores 100



Me too. This is my first time EVER pulling for Miami.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

Dont care who wins, but I hope the U scores 50 on them.


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> They may have to.



I think you're right.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

tjchurch said:


> Me too. This is my first time EVER pulling for Miami.



Same here. Glad my FSU wife is sleeping or she would hit me

I THINK the first auburn game I ever went to was the 1978 Miami game where they beat auburn. I've hated them ever since 




T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh no she interviewed him they'll be sexting next week during practice




T


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Oh no she interviewed him they'll be sexting next week during practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too funny..


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 1, 2014)

On a side note. I wish Lou Holtz would retire.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

tjchurch said:


> On a side note. I wish Lou Holtz would retire.



Me too. I hope the wolverines make him cry next weekend


T


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

tjchurch said:


> On a side note. I wish Lou Holtz would retire.



He needs to. He thought UGA and Clemson were playing at Jordan-Hare Saturday.


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Me too. I hope the wolverines make him cry next weekend
> 
> 
> T



He's definitely a homer.


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> He needs to. He thought UGA and Clemson were playing at Jordan-Hare Saturday.



I think he going senile.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 1, 2014)

i have been trying to remember where i have seen that new miami green color before, fella on tigernet said it looks like those metallic green flies usually near manure piles


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i have been trying to remember where i have seen that new miami green color before, fella on tigernet said it looks like those metallic green flies usually near manure piles



Good un Ranger


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 1, 2014)

Anybody heard JHCs name mentioned?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Miami's OC doesn't trust the QB to pass and Louisville has 8-9 men on the line stopping the run. It's gotta hurt TJ to see all your receivers and tight ends open but can't hit them.
Quite the pickle.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

I could swear I just saw one of the Miami defensive players punching a Louisville player when they were tackling him


T


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Miami's OC doesn't trust the QB to pass and Louisville has 8-9 men on the line stopping the run. It's gotta hurt TJ to see all your receivers and tight ends open but can't hit them.
> Quite the pickle.



They are afraid to throw against a CTG defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Anybody heard JHCs name mentioned?



Nope


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmmm.. Wiggins either. That's interesting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They are afraid to throw against a CTG defense.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

The Miami qb sucks


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> The Miami qb sucks
> 
> 
> T



Yep. That play has been open all quarter and he underthrow's it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Anybody heard JHCs name mentioned?




You realize he has to sit out a year don't you? 


"Hmmm.. Wiggins either. That's interesting."


Also has to sit a year out.  


Louisville defense looking pretty stout tonight without him.  Three red zone stops and a total of 140 yards given up in 3 quarters.

Not bad


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Hmmm.. Wiggins either. That's interesting.



Charlie had some talent on D up there,, I guess them boys have figured that out too....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> You realize he has to sit out a year don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the have and its all Granthams doing...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Yes the have and its all Granthams doing...



If they were sucking, it would be...  Correct?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> If they were sucking, it would be...  Correct?



Yes, Thats kind of what we're hoping for but Miami Freshman QB isnt helping our cause.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Yes, Thats kind of what we're hoping for but Miami Freshman QB isnt helping our cause.





Why would you guys hate on him.  You absolutely loved him when he came to UGA.  I don't understand that thinking.


If Duke Johnson was on any good team (Miami is not), he would be top 5 running back in the nation

He picked the wrong school to go to


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just wanted Miami to win to save my pick'ems.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Why would you guys hate on him.  You absolutely loved him when he came to UGA.  I don't understand that thinking.
> 
> If Duke Johnson was on any good team (Miami is not), he would be top 5 running back in the nation
> 
> He picked the wrong school to go to



He was loved and I was one of his number one fans, but seriously I think you know why he is catching some hate from us..... I do agree Duke a heck of a back.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse;8894536 but seriously I think you know why he is catching some hate from us.....;) [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Actually, I do not.   I do not understand the concept of hating every player and every coach who did not work out at your team.
> 
> For some reason, you guys do this.  Not everyone will work out under the conditions.
> 
> I mean this game is being won because Bobby is just a better coach than Golden.  Its really not even close.   He is doing more with the talent.  But Granthams defense is playing very well.  They are leaving a few guys open but that will happen at the beginning of the year.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> The Miami qb sucks
> 
> 
> T



Are you dense? 

He's a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - TRUE freshman. 

He'll take his lumps now and benefit from it in the future. UM isn't winning anything this year. Everyone knew that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Are you dense?
> 
> He's a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - TRUE freshman.
> 
> He'll take his lumps now and benefit from it in the future. UM isn't winning anything this year. Everyone knew that.



I didn't. I'll remember that in the future.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Actually, I do not.   I do not understand the concept of hating every player and every coach who did not work out at your team.
> 
> For some reason, you guys do this.  Not everyone will work out under the conditions.
> 
> I mean this game is being won because Bobby is just a better coach than Golden.  Its really not even close.   He is doing more with the talent.  But Granthams defense is playing very well.  They are leaving a few guys open but that will happen at the beginning of the year.



Hold on now,,,, I remember the love of Cheezit and the NO love for Cheezit. My how easy we forget where we've been...... Grantham sucked at UGA and you know it so dont try twist and turn this into you guys I remember this forum when Cheezit and company flopped.  I supported the man until the day he announced he was leaving and if he was still there I would too.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

Lanier. It's like the way you felt about Cheesenip when he went 0 for the conference.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Hold on now,,,, I remember the love of Cheezit and the NO love for Cheezit. My how easy we forget where we've been...... Grantham sucked at UGA and you know it so dont try twist and turn this into you guys I remember this forum when Cheezit and company flopped.  I supported the man until the day he announced he was leaving and if he was still there I would too.



I am glad Chizik is not our coach anymore but I in no way hate him or would pull against him.  I like Gene and appreciate everything he did for us in 2010.  He held our team together and did his job.  Now he was not a great developer but he did a great job with that situation

Ted Roof did not have a ton of success at Auburn either but I in no way hate or pull against him.  Same for Tubberville.  I actually pull for him where ever he goes.  

I was also hoping Michael Dyer could get his crap together and do something but that didn't happen.  But I did not have the kind of hate you guys have for your lost players/coaches

Its really odd


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't. I'll remember that in the future.



And I'll remind you!

T


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Lanier. It's like the way you felt about Cheesenip when he went 0 for the conference.




Not even close.  I would never pull against Gene unless he played us.  He did a great job in 2010 and I appreciate everything he did

I was not happy how he did not develop our players but that is why we replaced him and moved on.  I in no way hate or pull against him

Not the same


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Are you dense?
> 
> He's a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - TRUE freshman.
> 
> He'll take his lumps now and benefit from it in the future. UM isn't winning anything this year. Everyone knew that.





So imagine how bad their veteran qb he beat out sucked

It's not my fault  Miami sucks

T


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> I am glad Chizik is not our coach anymore but I in no way hate him or would pull against him.  I like Gene and appreciate everything he did for us in 2010.  He held our team together and did his job.  Now he was not a great developer but he did a great job with that situation
> 
> Ted Roof did not have a ton of success at Auburn either but I in no way hate or pull against him.  Same for Tubberville.  I actually pull for him where ever he goes.
> 
> ...



I dont have any hate for any former players or coaches. Every player that has been dismissed or that has chosen to leave on their own I wish them nothing but the best. As far as the players that followed him to Louisville I think the just of Moe and myself was that the grass isnt always greener on the other side. Not hate at all! But I dont think its just UGA's fan base cracking on Auburn about the transfers.... Grantham left, Willie left and when they did they were sucking it up, but do I hate them? No heck I dont even know them so to hate them I would have to know them which I dont. Please go back and dig through some of the old threads when your team sucked and I think you'll find your fan base is as guilty as any of them....


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> So imagine how bad their veteran qb he beat out sucked
> 
> It's not my fault  Miami sucks
> 
> T



But it's certainly your fault you couldn't make an educated posted if your life depended on it. 

UM is not good this year and as long as we have the coaches best friend at Defensive coordinator we won't be for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> But it's certainly your fault you couldn't make an educated posted if your life depended on it.
> 
> UM is not good this year and as long as we have the coaches best friend at Defensive coordinator we won't be for a while.



Louisville should be great this year then.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> But it's certainly your fault you couldn't make an *educated posted* if your life depended on it.
> 
> UM is not good this year and as long as we have the coaches best friend at Defensive coordinator we won't be for a while.





T


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

Lanier.  Here is some of your boys in action

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...uburn-fans-shows-sad-side-of-college-football


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 2, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Lanier.  Here is some of your boys in action
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...uburn-fans-shows-sad-side-of-college-football



Recruits who commit to one team and flip on the last day will always have fans who do stupid stuff.  That is the same for every team.  Now in the state of Alabama, that entire situation takes a more ignorant turn for sure.   Both the fan bases are out of control with that.  No doubt.

Though it just as ridiculous, it is not the same thing as this conversation.   Which is, pulling for or "hating" players or coaches that leave your program.  And we could dig through the web and find examples of stupidity for Auburn and UGA and every team if we want but all you have to do is dig in this particular thread or most threads on this site to see my point

I see it on other sites too.  Im not really digging you about it.  Just trying to understand the reason to "hate on" or pull against former players due to the fact they did not work out at UGA for what ever reason.  IE, Grantham, JHC, Wiggins, etc.  Even when they are not playing in the game..

I see it on a few other sites as well and it seems to be more consistent with UGA than other teams that I follow.  

It was just a question.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Sep 2, 2014)

I swear Grantham never learns.   Did you see how lost the Louisville defense was last night?   Kids were throwing up they're arms in confusion and wandering around like zombies out there.     

Reports are just now surfacing that Petrino was so disgusted with the defensive performance that he cut Grantham in the locker room.    What a horrible way to start the season.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 2, 2014)

First off, Grantham was a tool while at UGA. He didn't perform on the field and didn't rep the university well either. He levereged offers every year for a raise and when we called his bluff he had to leave and took pot shots at UGA via Twitter every shot he could. You may pull for a jerk like that but I won't. 


Second, I had an AU fan at the house watching the game last night and we were watching SEC now beforehand. When he noticed Chizik on the set his quote was "What is that idiot doing on the set?" You and I must know different types of AU fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2014)

No fan base is immune to ignorance. I remember when a lot of Barners on here became invisible after the Cheezit breakdown...... Now with that said team is doing better they feel the need to act like UGA is the only fan base that "hates" on former players, recruits, and coaches I find it pretty comical....  Spots I appreciate your concern


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yep. They disappeared like ice cream at a fat woman convention, and totally did not support the team chiziks final season. I certainly dont read their replies. They have no credibility. Weagle is the only exception.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 2, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Actually, I do not.   I do not understand the concept of hating every player and every coach who did not work out at your team.
> 
> For some reason, you guys do this.  Not everyone will work out under the conditions.
> 
> I mean this game is being won because Bobby is just a better coach than Golden.  Its really not even close.   He is doing more with the talent.  But Granthams defense is playing very well.  They are leaving a few guys open but that will happen at the beginning of the year.



I think the dislike of Grantham has been covered but it's mostly because he tried to shake the school down for money every offseason but more importantly things that he said after he left.

As for former players, has that happy a bunch?  Is this about guys who get into trouble at UGA and then end up at Auburn?

Also, you said "coaches".  What other coach have UGA fans had a lot of really harsh things to say about other than Grantham?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 2, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. They disappeared like ice cream at a fat woman convention, and totally did not support the team chiziks final season. I certainly dont read their replies. They have no credibility. Weagle is the only exception.



I am a season ticket holder and have been for a while.  I have been to every single home game for Auburn, as well as a bunch of aways games, and every spring and bowl game for many years.  I very seriously doubt there are many here that "support" their team as much as I do.  I also did not miss a game in 2012.  

If you are referring to me, my reasons for not posting here had zero to do with how Auburn did the past few years.  My reasons were more business related.  I have been here for many years and went through some tough times in the past.  




South GA Dawg said:


> I think the dislike of Grantham has been covered but it's mostly because he tried to shake the school down for money every offseason but more importantly things that he said after he left.
> 
> As for former players, has that happy a bunch?  Is this about guys who get into trouble at UGA and then end up at Auburn?
> 
> Also, you said "coaches".  What other coach have UGA fans had a lot of really harsh things to say about other than Grantham?



SG, its more of a rhetorical question.  Just read this thread and I am sure you will understand my question.   Players and a coach are targets...  But I remember when Van Gorder got gone.  It was a very similar situation and even when he was hired at AU.  Along with Martinez.   

It really has nothing to do with players going to Auburn.  None of the players mentioned in this post went to Auburn.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 2, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> I am a season ticket holder and have been for a while.  I have been to every single home game for Auburn, as well as a bunch of aways games, and every spring and bowl game for many years.  I very seriously doubt there are many here that "support" their team as much as I do.  I also did not miss a game in 2012.
> 
> If you are referring to me, my reasons for not posting here had zero to do with how Auburn did the past few years.  My reasons were more business related.  I have been here for many years and went through some tough times in the past.
> 
> ...



I wasn't here when VanGorder left so I can't speak to that.  I know I told an Auburn buddy of mine that if Van Gorder would hang around he would get them playing pretty good defense.  Since he left Athens he hasn't had that same success again.  I'm not sure why.  I think maybe that was a case of right place and right time.  That staff was young and real hungry.

As for Martinez you are right that UGA fans don't have much good to say about him.  But good Lord just look at what he did at UGA.  And it wasn't like he wasn't left any talent from the VanGorder days.  I don't think that has anything to do with hating him though.  We were just ready for him to be gone when he finally left.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wasn't here when VanGorder left so I can't speak to that.  I know I told an Auburn buddy of mine that if Van Gorder would hang around he would get them playing pretty good defense.  Since he left Athens he hasn't had that same success again.  I'm not sure why.  I think maybe that was a case of right place and right time.  That staff was young and real hungry.
> 
> As for Martinez you are right that UGA fans don't have much good to say about him.  But good Lord just look at what he did at UGA.  And it wasn't like he wasn't left any talent from the VanGorder days.  I don't think that has anything to do with hating him though.  We were just ready for him to be gone when he finally left.



Personally, I think Van Gorder put one of the best UGA defenses on the field that I have seen in my days.  It was incredible in the early 2000's.   I was very happy he came to Auburn because of that.  

He had no change for us.  He got involved in a situation that was "un-winable".    Same for Willie

What do you think the perception of Bobo will be when he leaves?   His play calling at times is suspect but he has fielded some very good offenses.   Though he has tons of talent, he has used it well


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know anyone who wished BVG any ill will. He created a mockery of himself by being a transient and growing a stache straight out of boogie nights.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 2, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Personally, I think Van Gorder put one of the best UGA defenses on the field that I have seen in my days.  It was incredible in the early 2000's.   I was very happy he came to Auburn because of that.
> 
> He had no change for us.  He got involved in a situation that was "un-winable".    Same for Willie
> 
> What do you think the perception of Bobo will be when he leaves?   His play calling at times is suspect but he has fielded some very good offenses.   Though he has tons of talent, he has used it well



Hard to say.  It all depends on who you choose to listen to.  I'm not saying that your points are totally without merit.  I just think you're cherry picking.  Maybe not on purpose.  But I think you are referring to what the whackos say.

With Bobo most reasonable fans will say that he was a good OC.  Anyone who says otherwise has their head up their rear end.  It took him a little time to learn his job but he has become a good one.  No he isn't perfect and doesn't always make the right call.  But I don't know of one who does or is.

Now the nut cases who want Richt fired after every loss can't stand Bobo for some reason.  But they wanted to bench Murray the entire time he was our qb until his senior year and then they just shut up.

You can't try and rationalize what goes on in the minds of idiots.  You also can't attribute it to the majority of a fan base.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hard to say.  It all depends on who you choose to listen to.  I'm not saying that your points are totally without merit.  I just think you're cherry picking.  Maybe not on purpose.  But I think you are referring to what the whackos say.
> 
> With Bobo most reasonable fans will say that he was a good OC.  Anyone who says otherwise has their head up their rear end.  It took him a little time to learn his job but he has become a good one.  No he isn't perfect and doesn't always make the right call.  But I don't know of one who does or is.
> 
> ...



Well said


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> No fan base is immune to ignorance.* I remember when a lot of Barners on here became invisible after the Cheezit breakdown*...... Now with that said team is doing better they feel the need to act like UGA is the only fan base that "hates" on former players, recruits, and coaches I find it pretty comical....  Spots I appreciate your concern



They have a propensity for being like that.When they are winning every car parked down there at TSYS in Columbus has an Auburn flag sticking up.........But when they started losing  all the Auburn flags got furled up and stuffed back into the closets....... only to break out there Bama flags.


----------

